# Installing CWM after root



## creaky24 (Jan 13, 2012)

If I'm rooted (Gs2, at&t version) can I just install cwm from rom manager?

Sent from my Liquified Nexus


----------



## mymusicathome (May 14, 2012)

Skyrocket right? Use the galaxy s2 option when selecting your phone model and your good to go.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727R using RootzWiki


----------

